# can anyone tell me some uk suppliers



## Kins77 (Mar 4, 2013)

hi everyone could someone help me in finding a good UK supplier?
ive been on the proworld site tonightand it seems very costly for shipping and im gutted as i love the designs. We are just starting!
any help would be apreciated kins xx


----------

